# Angela-Glam



## elsaspet

1.






2.





3.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I'm lovin the first one, but why are her shoes off?


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom

Not fair.  She's too pretty.  With a subject that pretty how can you go wrong.  LOL just kidding.  These are beautiful and I know she loves the crap out of them!


----------



## theusher

#1 is my favorite, 2 is a bit too edited for me (or seems that way).


----------



## jemmy

*but why are her shoes off?*  ... so she doesnt fall in i guess?!! x

Beautiful rich tones in #1.  I agree with the edit in #2 - she looks a bit TOO perfect x and Im not sure about the hair over the top too? x
#3 is cute too. x


----------



## elsaspet

Jemmy!  How the heck are ya!  I'm loving your work.  You are getting crazy good.


----------



## elsaspet

theusher said:


> #1 is my favorite, 2 is a bit too edited for me (or seems that way).


 

She wanted vavavoom gorgeous, and she IS pretty!


----------



## elsaspet

jemmy said:


> *but why are her shoes off?* ... so she doesnt fall in i guess?!! x
> 
> I agree with the edit in #2 - she looks a bit TOO perfect x and Im not sure about the hair over the top too? x
> . x


 
This can be a slippery slope.  Here in Texas a lot of brides are stuck on Bridal Magazine ads, and they want to be perfect.  Just like the ads they see in the mags.  If you can do this, they will pay you well.

On the off side, here is a true story.  I had a very big lady as a bride.  Not fat, but just large, tall, big shouldered, a big boned lady.  No problem there, but the photos she kept saying she wanted to look like were these tiny waisted girls.

Thus my "Extreme Retouching" was born.
She had a wide but pretty face, with extreme acne, and flat hair.  I fixed the skin, and made the hair full.
I took about 40 lbs off of her as well.  I was hoping I hadn't offended her by going to far.
I get this call: "Oh my God, no one has ever taken pictures as good as this of me", and proceeded to order every photo in a variety of sizes.
Needless to say, these photos looked nothing like her anymore, but most women has a "hopeful" visual of themselves.
How many ladies here has seen a photo of themselves and said, "Dang, I didn't know that my hair/stomach/butt/whatever looks like that!!!!!!"

So here is the kinda sad part.  While the reception was going on, I walked outside to get some air, and found these barbie girls totally ripping on the bride.  "Damn this photo is beautiful but it looks nothing like HER!"  I wanted to slap them.  If only for the fact that the beautiful bride had spent her hard earned money as a physician to invite these two faced biaches.
But yeah, it didn't look like her.  But it DID look like how she pictured herself on her wedding day...........her most radiant and beautiful ever.
And that is the point.  I do what my client wants.  In response, they send me everyone they know.
Hugs,
Cindy


----------



## Puscas

well, I don't blame you for listening to your clients, but man, women like that really need a reality check if a photog takes 40 lbs of and they think it's still them!
It's like giving me a full head of hair..

but these pics look very pretty. I like #1 and the bare feet are a playfull touch! :thumbup: The only nitpick: the ground in #3 is really black. 





pascal


----------



## Peanuts

Hey, want to do some seniors up in Canada? 

Your work is stunning - especially the first. One could see that splashed up as an ad in some major city's centre. Thank you for sharing - looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## ClarkKent

Super work.  I like them all.


----------



## oCyrus55

Good stuff, I like them.


----------



## AprilRamone

Cindy,
Thank you for explaining why your post processing seems like a lot sometimes.  Makes a lot of sense now
Also, I don't think it's fair to say that these women aren't facing reality.  Most women KNOW what they look like and if they want to look their very best on their wedding day (even with a ton of PS) there's nothing wrong with that.  I thought it was common knowledge that even the most gorgeous models have a TON of photoshop work done to all of their magazine covers and photoshoots and whatnot.  In this day and age when image is so important, I can see why some brides want this sort of work done, even if it can look unnatural.


----------



## elsaspet

Hi April,
I don't think they aren't facing reality at all.  I just think that a lot of ladies, me included (and guys for that matter) see themselves only from the front or partial side.  They usually really have no idea what they look like from the back, or in good lighting with an awesome lens that picks up every pore,   People also generally don't realize when they lower their head, skinny or not, they are going to have a double chin.  They are used to looking at themselves in a mirror, and adjusting thier face until they like it. 
Anyhoo,  all I know is that when I went to a GTG a few years ago and saw my butt.......it was HUGE!  I had NO idea! LOL


----------



## Flash Harry

yeah she's drop dead and I like all of them but she's one in a million nowadays, I reckon most women have those fairground mirrors in their bedrooms, even the fattest ******** think they're beauties. H


----------



## Puscas

elsaspet said:


> Hi April,
> I don't think they aren't facing reality at all.  I just think that a lot of ladies, me included (and guys for that matter) see themselves only from the front or partial side.



It's not my intention to get into a big discussion about this: but I do like to say that I think there's a difference between using make up and angles to make a person look prettier, and taking off 40 lbs. (I was NOT talking about these pics, but about your example) Like I said, if you would give me a full head of hair and the body of a triathlete, I would know it wasn't me and I would not say 'oh, you've taken the best pics of me ever!'. I think that's where the reality check comes in.
(btw: I wouldn't mind having those pictures of me...:mrgreen




pascal


----------



## Sw1tchFX

I'm just curious, could you show an original of one of these so we can see the difference? 

I'm really curious as to how much retouching you actually did.


----------



## elsaspet

Sure, let me go find a few.  Back in a sec.


----------



## elsaspet

Here are the originals next to the complete projects.  As you can see, quite a bit of work has been done on all levels.

Before:






After:


----------



## elsaspet

2.

Before:





after:


----------



## elsaspet

#3

Before:





After:


----------



## elsaspet

So, as you can see, I have no superior qualities in camera.  My ability is to see what it can become.  And then I make it that.
The way I got there is looking at tons of magazines, especially bride types, and then learning to be the best I could be in photoshop.
Hope that helps.


----------



## elsaspet

Puscas said:


> It's not my intention to get into a big discussion about this: but I do like to say that I think there's a difference between using make up and angles to make a person look prettier, and taking off 40 lbs. (I was NOT talking about these pics, but about your example) Like I said, if you would give me a full head of hair and the body of a triathlete, I would know it wasn't me and I would not say 'oh, you've taken the best pics of me ever!'. I think that's where the reality check comes in.
> (btw: I wouldn't mind having those pictures of me...:mrgreen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pascal


 

Check out example number two Pascal.  There is a huge difference.  While she is a very pretty subject to start with, her skin is very uneven, she has a small amount of acne, large poors, an armpit "vagina", a lumpy elbow, flat hair, and her dress makes her look heavy in the belly area.  The photo is flatly lit, there is no gloss in her hair, her eyes are dead and tired, and she has a large bruise on her left arm.  Her face is wide at the cheek, her eyes were a different width, her front arm was thicker because she was leaning on it........

Now which do you think she would prefer?  Do you think she sees herself as photo number one, or photo number two?


----------



## theusher

You really do great editing work, I really enjoyed the before and after comparisons. I still stand by my comment on #2, only because the edited version looks like a wig or something in the front on the head. But hey the client is happy, so who cares what my opinion is? ;-)


----------



## splauche

#1 is a knockout shot.  Very good.....and I love what you've done in post for it.  #2 and #3 are a bit soft for me on her skin.....but you've already been over that.  Love the pose and comp on #3, very cool.


----------



## NJMAN

The big question to me always is how much processing is enough when touching up portraits, and do you want the photos to have more of a realistic look to them or more processed to show more of a glamourous side to the subject that normally could not be achieved by just anyone else?  In bridal shots, the answer always seems to lean towards the glamour side, and you have certainly mastered that kind of effect.


----------



## elsaspet

Remember.............real is nice, beauty and glamour=$


----------



## Christie Photo

elsaspet said:


> My ability is to see what it can become.



And..  you're VERY good at it!  Just a couple of days ago, I wondered how my stuff would look if you did all the post work.


----------



## elsaspet

Do it Pete. I swear you will make a crapload of money.  Who doesn't want a flawless photo of themselves?  Better than that, they will want EVERY photo in every size you offer.


----------



## elsaspet

Actually slice it any way you want it.  I give the photo disc to the client but I still make on average $500 on a bridal/engagement and $1500-$2000 extra on a wedding.
Why?
Because the photos are ALL processed and pretty.  Everyone looks great.  More time?  Yep, but I make more than enough to take care of that.


----------



## Christie Photo

elsaspet said:


> Do it Pete. I swear you will make a crapload of money.  Who doesn't want a flawless photo of themselves?  Better than that, they will want EVERY photo in every size you offer.




Oh...  I'm SURE of that.  The problem is, it's YOU who has the abitlity to see the potential...  not me.  I think my strong suit is posing/lighting.  I'm just having problems envisioning what to do after that.

I think we'd make a KILLER combo.


----------



## elsaspet

Christie Photo said:


> Oh... I'm SURE of that. The problem is, it's YOU who has the abitlity to see the potential... not me. I think my strong suit is posing/lighting. I'm just having problems envisioning what to do after that.
> 
> I think we'd make a KILLER combo.


 
Yep, we would make a deadly Combo!
And yes, you can see the trends.  Buy every bridal mag at your local store.  It's tax deductable.  Study Study Study.


----------



## AprilRamone

elsaspet said:


> Actually slice it any way you want it. I give the photo disc to the client but I still make on average $500 on a bridal/engagement and $1500-$2000 extra on a wedding.
> Why?
> Because the photos are ALL processed and pretty. Everyone looks great. More time? Yep, but I make more than enough to take care of that.


 
Is that just on extra print sales?  
My plan was to get as much work this year as I could and learn as much as I could so that I could raise my prices by the beginning of next year.  I am definitely feeling very confident about doing that now.  
Please keep posting Cindy.  Your work is a lot of fun to look at.


----------



## newrmdmike

maybe you should should just raise your prices now . . . you might get more work to top it off.


----------



## AprilRamone

newrmdmike said:


> maybe you should should just raise your prices now . . . you might get more work to top it off.


 
I probably should, but I have just been so nervous about doing it because higher prices means a higher expectation from the clients and honestly that scares me a little bit!

I guess I've been nervous that I wouldn't keep getting clients as well, but I suppose I can always lower them again if I absolutely have to....


----------



## elsaspet

I've raised my pricing by 500 percent.  I don't dare go higher.


----------



## elsaspet

AprilRamone said:


> Is that just on extra print sales?
> My plan was to get as much work this year as I could and learn as much as I could so that I could raise my prices by the beginning of next year. I am definitely feeling very confident about doing that now.
> Please keep posting Cindy. Your work is a lot of fun to look at.


 


Thank you.  Yes, that is extra money.


----------



## elsaspet

newrmdmike said:


> maybe you should should just raise your prices now . . . you might get more work to top it off.


 

'm not about doing lots. I'm about doing it well.
But I hear ya. I started at $1500.


----------



## Puscas

elsaspet said:


> Check out example number two Pascal.  There is a huge difference.  While she is a very pretty subject to start with, her skin is very uneven, she has a small amount of acne, large poors, an armpit "vagina", a lumpy elbow, flat hair, and her dress makes her look heavy in the belly area.  The photo is flatly lit, there is no gloss in her hair, her eyes are dead and tired, and she has a large bruise on her left arm.  Her face is wide at the cheek, her eyes were a different width, her front arm was thicker because she was leaning on it........
> 
> Now which do you think she would prefer?  Do you think she sees herself as photo number one, or photo number two?



She probably sees herself as one, but likes two better. No serious, like I said: it's NOT about the pictures shown here. I know people prefer a better version of themselves, especially on occassions like these. But that's not my point. 
All I was referring to was that woman that 'lost' 40 lbs in her/your pictures. If she thinks 'I know that's not really me, but I love it'...fine by me. But if the difference between the real person and the person in the picture is really big, don't come complaining that others look at the pics and say 'oh, but that's not her'. (and 40 lbs is a lot, or am I wrong?)
I'm not talking about your work; keep it up, it's good. I'm talking about the perception of the ones being photographed and the reactions pics can evoke. 



pascal


----------

